# The Villa- Dubailand today



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

After some time in the Marina and going nuts with the noise we are now lookijg for space and peace & quiet. We like the quality for money in The Villa project and I was reading old threads here on the project, they were however almost 12 months old and I was wondering if there is any updates with regards to the facilities, shops, restaurants etc. Also what types should Inlook for if I want to go for the area thatbis already finished?

Thanks!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi, i live in the villa, been there about 16 months now.

We love it here, like you said value for money is great and so peaceful, and in a car we can get to any place we want within 20 minutes.

phase's 1, 2 and 3 are all now almost same stage, phase 1 being most done, but you pay more, phase 3 has caught up a lot though, we are in this one.

Depending on your budget, but the Mazaya A1 type is the cheapest and is more than big enough, its huge and you get private pool....
facilities situation hasnt changed much although a big spinneys will start soon.
But facilities are not far.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh no. We're thinking of moving to the Marina or JBR. How bad is the noise? How high of a floor do you need to get some peace and quiet?


----------

